# How to tie one of my favorite Bluegill Flies.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<SPAN class=postbody>I made a cutter out of a .44Mag case to cut perfect spider bodies out of craft foam or packaging foam. Bend the case mouth to the shape you prefer using pliers. 








Place the cutter on the foam and tap with a hammer or mallet. I use Starboard to cut on. 

I used silicone legs from a spinnerbait skirt but I frequently use legs made from Bungee cord material. Just strip the outer wrapping and use the rubber. 








<SPAN class=postbody>
_________________


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm gonna give that a shot....

I've tied crickets with the black foam and they work great.


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Great ideas! :bowdown I really need to get into tying, it would save a few bucks::


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I should have added this to the tip. 

I use more white craft foam than any other color. The craft foam sheets are available in many colors but I usually use white and color it with a "Sharpie" or indelible laundry marker.

I like to leave a white spot on the front end of the bug so I can see it easily.


----------

